# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  روش مطالعه + منابع برای هندسه1

## هومن

سلام چگونه هندسه1 را یرای کنکور بخوانیم وپه کتاب هایی برای هندسه1 مناسب است.ممنون

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام چگونه هندسه1 را یرای کنکور بخوانیم وپه کتاب هایی برای هندسه1 مناسب است.ممنون


آشتی با هندسه ی تخته سیاه اینم لینک نمونه صفحات:
http://www.takhtesiah.net/files/uploads/1367464198.pdf
یا هندسه1فار اینم لینک این یکی:
http://www.pharepub.com/download/22.pdf

----------


## ROS3

فــــــــــار بنظرم خوبه
برای تست هم گاج ســـــفید توصیه میشه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## design46

فقط گاج سفید

----------


## Mr.Pharmacist

آشنی با هندسه

----------


## konkuriha

حتما تست عای هندسه رو دو بار بزنید چون فرار هستش... البته سعی کنید بیش از چند دقبقه روی تست وقت نگذارید در سال کنکور نمی ارزه

----------


## 2435

> سلام چگونه هندسه1 را یرای کنکور بخوانیم وپه کتاب هایی برای هندسه1 مناسب است.ممنون


                                                                                     سلام...فقط و فقط کتاب سیر تا پیاز هندسه۱ گاج سبز عالیه و حرف نداره...تمامی ایده های اخیر و سوالای ناب و مفهومی رو پوشش داده و کتابش حرف نداره...مثلا در کنکور۹۳خارج از کشور منشور مثلث القاعده در مخروط محاط شده رو سوال داده که مشابه این سوال و ایده هایی که ممکنه تو کنکورای آینده سوال بیاد رو فقط این کتاب بررسی کرده درسنامه و مثالای مفهومی حل کرده و حرف نداره...مولفشم یکی از قویترین دبیران کنکور تو زمینه هندسه هستش...مهندس محمد طاهر شعاعی...برای خوندن هندسه بهتره به قضایا و تمرینات کتاب درسی مسلط بشید و تمامی ایده هایی که ممکنه تو تمرینای کتاب ازتون خواسته بشه رو بررسی کنید...تمرینای کتاب خیلی مهمه و تستایی فراتر از کتاب که فقط و فقط تو گاج سیر تا پیاز هندسه۱ اومده...اصلا و ابدا سراغ گاج طوسی نروید که مفت نمی ارزه و اصلا مناسب نیست...هندسه۱فار و الگوی تست هم بد نیستن ولی در برابر گاج سبز صفرن....آموزش هندسه۱ الگو هم تا دی میاد ولی گاج سیر تا پیاز حرف نداره...موفق باشید

----------


## mk.meydani

اینم شاید بتونه کمکتون کنه ...نمیدونم چرا تاپیکش بسته هست ؟ :

روش مطالعه دروس هندسه و گسسته + منابع پیشنهادی

----------

